# bay front



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

someone give me a lowdown on what's been happenin at bayfront this week?


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

I am assuming you mean Palafox Pier (bayfront for those of us that remember it). 

I was out there last Fri night and Sat morning and last night. There were some spanish and small reds caught over the weekend but last night the wind was blowing 8000 mph and the water was tore up. I was there for 2 hours and saw one white trout come over the rail. You needed a bowling ball tied on just to get through the wind. My office over looks Palafox Marina and the wind is still howling and the water looks pretty rough.


----------

